# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  TİKA, Nazarbayev ve Türk Dünyası belgeseli hazırlayacak

## ceydaaa

tika-nazarbayev-ve-turk-dunyasi-belgeseli-hazirlayacak-1.jpgASTANA - Türk İşbirliği ve Kalkınma Ajansı(TİKA), Kazakistan Cumhurbaşkanlığı Teleradyo Kompleksi ile işbirliği çerçevesinde "Nursultan Nazarbayev ve Türk Dünyası" belgeseli hazırlayacak.
Kazakistanın başkenti Astanada düzenlenen imza töreninde konuşan Kazakistan Teleradyo Kompleksi Başkanı Yerlan Bekojin, TİKA ile işbirliğinde tarihi bir projeye imza atacaklarını söyledi. Bugüne kadar Nazarbayev hakkında birçok belgesel çektiklerini vurgulayan Bekojin, TİKAnın sponsorluğunda hazırlanacak yeni belgeselde Nazarbayevin sadece bölgede değil Türk Dünyası ve dünya arenasında oynadığı birleştirici rolün sergileneceğini belirtti.

TİKA Orta Asya ve Kafkaslar Daire Başkanı Ali Özgün Öztürk ise Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanın konuşmalarında Nazarbayevi Türk Dünyasının duayeni ve aksakalısı olarak nitelendirdiklerini söyledi. Orta Asyada Kazakistanın ayrı bir yere ve öneme sahip olduğunu kaydeden Öztürk, Nazarbayevi anlatacak söz konusu belgesele sponsor olmaktan memnuniyet duyacaklarını dile getirdi.

Maliyeti 50 bin dolar olması beklenen belgesel 30 dakika olacak. Belgesel, Kazakça, Rusça ve Türkçe olmak üzere üç dilde hazırlanacak. Kazakistan Cumhurbaşkanlığı Teleradyo Kompleksinin arşivlerinden yaralanılarak hazırlanacak belgeselde, tarihsel bir perspektifte Türki halkları medeniyetinin insanlık tarihindeki yeri ve önemini anlatılacak ve Nazarbayev'in Türk Dünyasının 21. yüzyılda güçlenmesi için yaptığı çalışmalara ve fikirlerine yer verilecek. Ayrıca, diğer Türk dünyası liderleriyle röportaj yapılacak.
(CİHAN)

----------

